# Cross Post: 56 Domane for sale- like new



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I am selling a 56 Trek Domane in e classifieds. Like new- 500 miles or less. Has nude carbon P1 finish. Could sell as frameset or with new SRAM Red.
$3100 for frameset- plus shipping.
PM me for pics or more info.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Not seeing a link to your paid RBR ad.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Here it is: Trek Domane 56cm with P1 paint job - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

Here are some pics:http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/2013-madone-vs-domane-ride-quality-292804.html


----------

